# Krüger Alfa 2 Kaufberatung



## Bonsai 3264 (11. Januar 2014)

Hallo,
Hat jemand von euch dieses Boot, bzw was haltet Ihr davon.
greubel.de/bootshandel/alfa_trailer.html

Danke schonmal für die Antworten


----------



## Don-Machmut (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Krüger Alfa 2 Kaufberatung*

moin moin 

es ist halt ein polen boot ??? obwohl der krüger von der verarbeitung noch garnicht so einen schlechten eindruck macht finde ich gibts besseres ...
beschreibe mal deine vorstellungen was du genau suchst länge breite motorisierung budget usw. vieleicht hatt ja einer ein bessern oder interessanten tip


----------



## Bonsai 3264 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Krüger Alfa 2 Kaufberatung*

Hallo,
Danke für den Tipp.
Suche ein Boot ca 4m * 1,5m 
Möchte damit bei uns am See ( hennesee ) schleppen und vertikal angeln. 
Budget liegt bei 1000-2000. 
Möchte es mit einem Minn Kota Bugmotor betreiben.
Ich kann leider erst morgen wieder Antworten, da ich wieder zur Arbeit muss.

Trotzdem schonmal Danke.


----------



## Taxidermist (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Krüger Alfa 2 Kaufberatung*

Na ausm Sauerland,da ist der nächste der solche Boote hat, ca. 20km nördlich von Köln:

http://stores.ebay.de/BOATIC?_trksid=p2047675.l2563  Seite 4

Oder in Herford, dazu steht in diesem Thread etwas:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=277334

Jürgen


----------



## Don-Machmut (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Krüger Alfa 2 Kaufberatung*

was sieht es mit sowas aus ????bissel teurer aber gute marken #h

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...fishing-neuheit-/136507019-211-698?ref=search

https://www.maletschek.at/index.php...w=article&id=398:theri400&catid=52&Itemid=523


----------



## Bonsai 3264 (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Krüger Alfa 2 Kaufberatung*

Moin,
Schonmal danke für die Antworten.
Sind schöne Boote, leider nicht ganz im Budget.
Was spricht denn gegen die " Polen-  Boote"?
Hat einer erfahrung damit?


----------



## André von Rügen (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Krüger Alfa 2 Kaufberatung*

für nen teich oder tümpel reichen die polenboote sicher aus,
die sind leichter gebaut,materialstärke ist dünner, sind allgemein weniger stabil gebaut, und ja ich hab ein polenboot und das iss noch nicht gerissen oder gebrochen,fahr damit hauptsächlich aufen bodden,

gruss andre


----------



## 63°Nord (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Krüger Alfa 2 Kaufberatung*

Was spricht denn gegen die " Polen- Boote"?


Nichts!! 
Fahre seit 2007 so eines. (Big Anker 420)


----------



## Bonsai 3264 (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Krüger Alfa 2 Kaufberatung*

Bist du denn zufrieden damit?


----------



## 63°Nord (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Krüger Alfa 2 Kaufberatung*

Für meine Zwecke und Ansprüche ist es gut.
Ein paar Kleinigkeiten, die einem nicht gefallen, findet man an jedem Boot.
Bei meinem war es ein fehlender Wasserablauf am Heck. 10 Minuten Bastelarbeit und es war korrigiert.


----------



## Carpdr (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Krüger Alfa 2 Kaufberatung*

Hallo,

 hatte mir noch Ende des Jahres das Alfa II in natura angesehen. Dabei bleibt es dann aber auch da es für mich einfach nur ein dünnwandiges Plastikboot mit sagenhaft wenig Platz war/ ist. (bedingt durch die umlaufenden Bänke oder was das sein sollen). Nicht viel Stauraum etc.

 Gruß
 Dreamer


----------



## ulf (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Krüger Alfa 2 Kaufberatung*

Hallo

Ich kenne das Alfa jetzt auch nur von Bildern, und da macht die Rumpf-Form einen sehr kippeligen Eindruck. Als reines Ruderboot sicher nicht schlecht, aber um stehend angeln zu wollen wäre das für mich von der Form her nix.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Krüger Alfa 2 Kaufberatung*

Ich setze mal einen funktionierenden Link:

http://www.krüger-boote.de/Ruderboot-/-Angelboot-ALFA-II



> Als reines Ruderboot sicher nicht schlecht, aber um stehend angeln zu wollen wäre das für mich von der Form her nix.


Klar, hat ein Boot mit Halbgleiter Rumpf und entsprechend mehr Auftrieb im Heck, eine kippstabilere Form.
Wie dieses hier z.B.:

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/ruderboot,-angelboot-,motorboot-4,20-x-1,80-neu-winterangebot/169052458-211-1835

Allerdings mit seinem Verdrängerrumpf,Kat.C, 180kg. Gewicht und immerhin 1,70cm Breite, wird dieses Boot(Alfa 2) mit Sicherheit taugen, um  auch stehend darin zu fischen!
Zumindest auf einer Sauerlandtalsperre.
Kippelig wird es erfahrungsgemäß erst unter 1,50 m Bootsbreite und glatten Rümpfen ohne jeglichen Kiel!

Jürgen


----------



## Bonsai 3264 (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Krüger Alfa 2 Kaufberatung*

Das hört sich ja schonmal garnicht schlecht an.


----------



## Don-Machmut (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Krüger Alfa 2 Kaufberatung*

@ Bonsai 3264

schau mal hir das doch schon was für dich fehlt nur der trailer #h

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/crescent-410-mit-5-ps-motor/147707818-211-1637


----------



## Bonsai 3264 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Krüger Alfa 2 Kaufberatung*

Hallo,
Danke, das sieht ja ganz gut aus.
Ich ruf da mal an.


----------



## volkerm (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Krüger Alfa 2 Kaufberatung*

Meines Wissens werden auch die Crescent- Boote lange schon in Polen gebaut- was kein abwertendes Urteil ist. Reputation haben die; und die Original- Rumpfform auch.


----------



## Don-Machmut (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Krüger Alfa 2 Kaufberatung*



volkerma schrieb:


> Meines Wissens werden auch die Crescent- Boote lange schon in Polen gebaut- was kein abwertendes Urteil ist. Reputation haben die; und die Original- Rumpfform auch.



ja da haste recht aber trotzdem ist das material doch noch etwas stabiler finde ich wie die nachbauten aus polen.... wenn ich die boote vergleiche


----------



## volkerm (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Krüger Alfa 2 Kaufberatung*

Don, mittlerweile wissen die Hersteller von GFK-Booten, wie lange das Zeug stabil ist- und bauen dünner und leichter. Meine olle shetland Baujahr 1988 ist ein Panzer gegen die Neuboote-  aber schwer.


----------



## Bonsai 3264 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Krüger Alfa 2 Kaufberatung*

Volkerma 
Wie alt ist das Echolot?
Kannste mal nen paar Fotos einstellen?


----------



## Don-Machmut (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Krüger Alfa 2 Kaufberatung*

ja da stimme ich dir voll zu ... ich finde aber trotzdem in der heutigen zeit mit den billig produckten ist das immer so eine sache  die halten ebend nicht mehr fürs leben das meinte ich damit ...ich will nicht sagen das alles was aus polen an booten kommt schlecht ist ..aber man sollte doch aufpassen (wer billig kauft kauft immer zwei mal ) das war schon immer so


----------



## volkerm (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Krüger Alfa 2 Kaufberatung*

Foddos brauchst Du nicht- ist top- ich pflege mein Zeug. Der jetzige Besitzer will es wieder loswerden. Den Kontakt kann ich machen- mehr nicht- bin im Ausland.
 Gruss
 Volker


----------



## volkerm (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Krüger Alfa 2 Kaufberatung*

War klar auf die Echo- Anfrage- sorry.


----------

